# Hilarious Haloween Oyster Night Pics!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Well our costume party got a late start and our faithfull gilligans bar tenders bailed on us due to a lack of day time customers but we sure had our party all the same!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Why didn't Clay dress up?????


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> Why didn't Clay dress up?????


Bwahhaaahaaaa!! :laughing:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> Why didn't Clay dress up?????


Damn I was going to post just that after seeing the pic.

I am going to have to get up there one of these days, havnt seen ole clay-doh in a while.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww you bastards!
:thumbup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice costumes! i wish i was able to make that one


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You missed a good time Daniel. 

JD! Sorry I haven't got back with you, got your message, but was runnin wild. You should stop by sometime! Like, tomorrow! Havin the crew over here instead of the beach..

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/wed-night-grillin-%40-last-resort-u-commin-136713/


----------

